
Confessions of a Google Spammer - santhosh_81
https://readthink.com/confessions-of-a-google-spammer-4f2e0c3e9869?source=linkShare-db37538f351-1479593053
======
arkitaip
Fascinating read. Makes me wonder what today's black hats are up to because
there's no way that Google got rid of all of them.

